# Cody's new best bud.....



## ala0309 (Dec 1, 2008)

This is Tye. He just came home today. He and Cody have become best buddies in the few short hours he's been here.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How sweet!! Look like good friends already!

What's Tye's story?? Is he a rescue?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a gorgeous looking dog. They both are!! How did you end up with a big black doggie??!!


----------



## ala0309 (Dec 1, 2008)

Breeder friend was downsizing and needed a place for Tye to have a forever home.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

He's a beautiful newfie... glad you were able to take him in. Cody looks quite pleased with his new bud.


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

Awwwww! That is SO CUTE!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a doll !!!! I love Newfs..... keep those pics coming.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He is adorable! Glad he and Cody are best buds!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a handsome boy and those pictures of them touching noses is so sweet. Glad that Cody got a new bud and love Tye's name.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

What a beautiful boy! Two beautiful boys at your house now!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Tye is just Beautiful!!:smooch: How fun for Cody...a new best bud to play with!! How old is Tye? He is just so cuddly adorable!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Tye is gorgeous and it looks like he fits right in!
I love those pictures. They both look so contented.


----------



## ala0309 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Tye is such a sweety. I was worried about him being almost 5 and being around a "puppy" but he just adores Cody. Tye lets Cody get away with just about anything and he has never once growled or barked.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I love his big black paws!


----------

